# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Versioni i ri Tiger

## quattroxquattro

pershendetje,
akoma edhe tre dite edhe leshohet versioni i ri tiger.

si ju duket.

per mendimin tim edhe qe akoma nuk e kam installuar i kam shume shume besim qe do te jete nje version vertet i pa kapshem.

mendimi juaj??

Kio

----------


## --=leon=--

versioni mac OS X 10.4 "tiger" ka koh qe ka dale...ku jeton ti?
dhe eshte os-ja me i mire qe ka dale ne treg deri sot.....harroje unix and linux.
i vetmi problem qe kane ato te apple,eshte se e kan bere kte version si me qene per kalamaj,graphica eshte si loder....nuk duket hic profesionale...megjithate mua me terheq stabiliteti i kti os-je,keshtuqe per kesaj here po ja fal  :shkelje syri:

----------


## etan

Edhe une po bej nje jave qe  e bleva se me 29 prill doli ....ti ndoshta e ke patur version beta ....dhe eshte famtastike por ka disa buge me safarin ,firefox etc po gjithesesi mbetet i shkelqyer

----------


## --=leon=--

o etan ku ndodhesh ti ne shqiperi?
po te pyes sepse ne shqiperi nuk gjehet macu perqamet,dhe jam kurioz se ku mund te gjehet.
a di ne nje dyqan?

----------


## etan

Une e kam blere ne FNAC ...ose me mire ne Fnac -un qe ndodhet ne Champs Elysee ne qender te Parisit dhe ka dale ne 29 prill .....tani ti duhesh te jesh ne kaliforni dhe apple sa e nxorri tigrin ta dha ty ,,,,se une isha edhe ne Bruksel dhe atje akoma s kishte dale .....

----------


## Alket123

Une instalova Tiger para nje jave. Isha i kenaqur me Darwin, me Tiger super burra.

----------


## quattroxquattro

ju lutem kush ka webcam isight.
dua te bej nje prove se si finksionon videoconferenca
faleminderit
kio

----------


## Antic

Tiger eshte nje nga sitemet me stabel dhe me nje grafike te jashtzakonshme, e keqja e Apple eshte hardwar-i sepse eshte i shtrenjte. Kam nje portabel Power G4, 1500 Mhz dhe memorie 1,5 Gb si dhe HDD 80 Gb.

----------

